#  ,  ,   >      SHIVAKI STV 2189

## buka-75

,  -       SHIVAKI STV 2189 .          ( )                  .                         .        .             .         .               .     .     .  :   Main - 40-2111MU-MA k  CPU - TCL-A02V01-T 87CM38N-3GP2 or L-A02V02 87CM38N-4JP3  Memory - 24C04  SMPS -   TDA16846 + 2SK2645 (2SK2996) / MC44608  TR Chopper - 36-333680-A02 (36-TRF020-XX1)  Video - TB1238AN  Secam -   TA1275A  Sound -   TDA7496  SIF - LA7975  Tuner - TCL (TM9801A-VS)  TV/AV - HCF4053BE  Vertical -   TA8403K  FBT - BSC250-2110X  HOT - 2SD1878 (2SD1555)  RGB Amp - 2SC2482     http://monitor.espec.ws/section1/topic146954next.html

----------


## RK4CI

.  90%  ""   .       308.     320,    +24   413.     .   .       100%  .         , .    .

----------


## buka-75

> TV,      305,   306.   .        308,      +24 : 320  413.   .


     .

----------


## buka-75

[   305,  

   .             .  :!:  :!:  :!:   (  )  .

----------

